# Media Player 11 Low Memory Error



## wareagle (Mar 3, 2008)

HP Pavilion dv9000, AMD Turion 64 X2 TL60, 2GB Ram, nVidia GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M, Home Premium 32-bit.

I use Media Player 11 [or, the Firefox plugin] to listen to streaming audio [such as talk radio] or watch streaming video. It worked flawlessly for a few weeks then stopped mysteriously. I tried using the full application, and I receive the following error when trying to load the link [ctrl-u]:

"Your computer is running low on memory. Quit other programs, and then try again." The Original Error Code is "8007000E - Ran out of memory."

Searching Google, I found several people had similar problems, but the difference was Media Player 11 installed on XP. In Vista, there seems to be no way to repair/reinstall Media Player.

I tried system restore to the earliest restore point. Also, ran all the updates. I have not created HP's recovery disks. It seems to have occurred after a Windows Defender update. However, I also experienced a video driver crash at about the same time while watching internet tv with HP QuickPlay.

Ran 'sfc /scannow' but received similar errors as described in another thread posted *here*

There appears to be no satisfactory answer in the Microsoft Knowledgebase, nor on any tech forum I've found. I'm hoping the coming SP1 will resolve my issues.

Using System Restore or Recovery Disks do not resolve the issue in my mind. You never know what actually caused the problem. Just looking for troubleshooting tips.


----------



## wareagle (Mar 3, 2008)

I found a rant on an MSDN forum.

It's posted in the wrong forum [or, so the developers state], but it pretty clearly details a similar problem to what I'm experiencing. Not sure of the difference between 'wmv1' and 'wmv2' in relation to my problem. Here's the *link*

This may give someone an idea or two.

By the way, I'm using RealPlayer for streaming video and VideoLAN for streaming audio. VideoLAN has trouble with streaming video [problems with buffering].

I'm not sure if it's related to the problem with Media Player 11.


----------



## wareagle (Mar 3, 2008)

I've cross-posted to a *Microsoft Vista Discussion Group*

Maybe we'll get some resolution to this issue [and understand Media Player 11 better in the process].


----------



## wareagle (Mar 3, 2008)

I can't believe no one has faced this problem before. Or, that no one has any other suggestion than, "Use an alternative." Interesting.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey wareagle

I apologise for not getting to you sooner

In the long run you may need more RAM But for a quick work around you can fix it doing the following:

1. click the Start button,clicking Control Panel, clicking System and Maintenance, and then clicking System.
2. In the left pane, click Advanced system settings.
3. On the Advanced tab, under Performance, click Settings.
4. Click the Advanced tab, and then, under Virtual memory, click Change.
5. Clear the Automatically manage paging file size for all drives check box.
6. Under Drive [Volume Label], click the drive that contains the paging file you want to change.(C:,D:,E:,G:...etc)
7. Click Custom size, type a new size in megabytes in the Initial size (MB) or Maximum size (MB) box, click Set, and then click OK.
(Upto 3067MB is recommended)
8. Reboot the system :smile:


regards



Craig


----------



## wareagle (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the good suggestion but no solution.

However, let me show my age by sharing with you, "We used the same solution back in the Windows 3.11 days!" I have supported every version of Microsoft Windows since the early nineties, and routinely, we set the paging file at 3x the size of physical ram. It was always considered the optimum size for the swap file.

Windows 3.0, 3.1 & 3.11 - You set it in system.ini
Windows 95
Windows NT 3.5
Windows NT 4.0
Windows 2000
Windows XP Pro

I had thought, "Surely, they've fixed this problem by now?!" Guess not.

I have 2GBs of physical ram and added what you suggested [3067MB], and it still gives the same error.

I have another question, which might lead to some sort of solution, "Why do I not see 'Internet Radio' in the Online Stores?" I can't search for online radio stations. That seems like a problem to me. This laptop has both Media Player 11 and Media Center, and I've never been able to view anything in Media Center except the menu system.

Nothing's available. And, all the help files say, "FM Tuner required in Media Center." I ain't listening to an FM station. All I want is Media Player to work when you launch it in a browser player window. This laptop also has HP's QuickPlay, but it requires an FM Tuner as well. I use QuickPlay to watch Internet TV.

Admittedly, I know a lot about operating systems and next to nothing about media players. I've been listening to online radio and music for a long time and never had a problem.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

OOOk then lol

I dont mean to offend you in any way by asking these question but they do help me understand what you've done already and whats going on in the system at the point of error

Firstly have you checked what process's are running at the time you recieve the error message?

Have you altered the VCache?

1. Open command prompt as Administrator
2. To check the current settings type *fsutil behavior query memoryusage*
3. To increase the VCache type *fsutil behavior set memoryusage 2*
4. Reboot
*As always, these "slightly" documented settings can screw up your system, so perform at your own risk












To manually change the registry

1. start\run\regedit
2. navigate to *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\FileSystem*
3. Double-click on the NtfsMemoryUsage key on the right-hand side
_*Here's the available values:

* Not Set: 0
* Set to Default: 1
* Increase Cache: 2_













According to the documentation the default setting is "1″, but by default the key is set to "0″. Typically in that scenario the setting of "0″ means "Not Set", which means the system uses the default setting. You should be able to change the value to either "0″ or "1″ in order to change this back to default.

To change the setting back to the default, use this command:

*fsutil behavior set memoryusage 1*


regards





Craig


----------



## wareagle (Mar 3, 2008)

Placehold said:


> Firstly have you checked what process's are running at the time you recieve the error message?


Nothing out of the ordinary.










Changed VCache setting to 2.










However, you indicate below the default should be 1.










I'll reboot and check it out.

Yeah. I didn't need to reboot [but I did]. And, my embedded images didn't embed. I used the forum's upload feature instead.

However, having said all that, it didn't change anything. Same 'low memory' error.


----------



## KenCanal (Sep 16, 2008)

Here is what i found and how i fixed it. I noticed that in windows media player 11 under tools/options/network that the streaming proxy settings were missing. So i ran the following command regsvr32 wmnetmgr.dll and vuola no more low memory errors and streaming video and etc. are now running like a champ.


----------



## acruet (Mar 22, 2009)

And here we are in March 2009 with the same indication as posted a full year ago.

I've got a Toshiba Qosmio running Vista 64 Home Edition Premium SP1 and 
4 GB of Ram.

Since last November when I got it I could link from Internet Explorer or Google Chrome to http://www.kqed.org/radio/listen/live/wm/kqedradio.asx
and stream audio.

But now I get this "Your computer is running low on memory. Quit other programs and then try again".

This is freshly booted with nothing else running and taskmgr telling me 31% memory usage.

I tried the fsutil and found the inital setting at 0, bumped it up and got nowhere.

I tried some of the other seemingly and admittedly superstitious but supposedly proven suggestions and am still seeing this outcome.

Is there someone, who in this year of this occurring has finally figured out what is really wrong?

thanks


----------

